# Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

A big congratulations goes out to Jennifer Johnson. Jennifer was the winner of the Mobile Bay LPGA Classic, making her the first woman on the LPGA to get her maiden victory in the 2013 season. Once again, as has been the case for just about every tournament this season, it went down to the final hole. Harmless. 

The LPGA moves to the Bahamas this week for the inaugural playing of the Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic. 

This will be tournament #11 of 28 to be played this year. 

Here are the Key Details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first 2 rounds have now been posted: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The tournament has now been shortened to 54 holes!!!!!!!

Here are the details:

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Shortened to 54 Holes!


----------



## edricwage (Jan 15, 2013)

*Tee Times*

Congrats to Jennifer Johnson. More wins in the future,good luck!


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Tournament now cut to 12 holes on Friday. Many holes are unplayable. They will try to get more ready for weekend, but mght not be possible.
At least 36 will be played to make it an official tournament.
No cut. Only top 70 will get paid.

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Preview & Pairings


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the first round leaders: (suspended due to darkness) 

1 Silvia Cavalleri -6 F 
1 Heather Bowie Young -6 F 
1 Mariajo Uribe -6 6 
4 Paola Moreno -5 F 
4 Anna Nordqvist -5 F 
4 Lisa McCloskey -5 F 
4 Austin Ernst -5 F 
8 Tiffany Joh -4 F 
8 Suzann Pettersen -4 F 
8 Kayla Mortellaro -4 F 
8 Ilhee Lee -4 F 
8 Julieta Granada -4 F 
8 Alena Sharp -4 F 
8 Hee Young Park -4 F 
8 Jane Rah -4 F 
8 Brittany Lang -4 F 
8 Maude-Aimee Leblanc -4 9 
8 Cindy LaCrosse -4 6 
19 19 tied at -3 

For full leaderboard: 
TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Shortened to 54 Holes!


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I always enjoy an LPGA tournament more when a few of the obscure players are on the leaderboard. The LPGA always seems better prepared to talk about their background and personal life than the PGA is about their lesser knowns. It makes for a more interesting broadcast. Of course, it goes without saying, I would rather hear talk about pretty girls more than guys, even if those pretty girls do play golf a hell of a lot better than I do.

It's particularly nice to see Tiffany Joh around the leaderboard. I follow her on Twitter. She has a huge sense of humor and on occasion, hangs around to yack with her followers for hours at a time. That kid really knows how to sell the LPGA product.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after Saturday's Round: 
1 Paola Moreno -9 F 
2 Lindsey Wright -8 F 
3 Eun-Hee Ji -7 F 
3 Julieta Granada -7 F 
5 Heather Bowie Young -6 F 
5 Hee Young Park -6 F 
5 Hee Kyung Seo -6 F 
5 Ilhee Lee -6 F 
5 Anna Nordqvist -6 F 
5 Cristie Kerr -6 F 
5 Mina Harigae -6 F 
12 13 tied at -5 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Shortened to 54 Holes!


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

Nassau was a mess after that thunderstorm. Our best friend's brother's house had some 4 feet of water in the living room - they spent the storm in the upstairs bedroom. While it was only 150 miles north of us, we got none of the storm. However, we may get hit this week if Accuweather is correct.


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

Here are the final results for this very bizzare tournament: 

1- Ilhee Lee -11 
2- Irene Cho -9 
3- Anna Nordqvist -8 
4- Paula Creamer -7 
4- Mika Miyazato -7 
4- Karine Icher -7 
4- Mindy Kim -7 
4- Cristie Kerr -7 
9- Giulia Sregas -6 
9- Katie Futcher -6 
9- Heather Bowie Young -6 
9- Julieta Granada -6 

For full leaderboard 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Pure Silk Bahamas LPGA Classic Shortened to 54 Holes!


----------

